# Bridge to Terabithia



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 14, 2007)

So far, this movie is looking pretty slick.


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 17, 2007)

It was. I read the book in 6th and 7th grade and then we were forced to watch the movie (the older version that was made in like... the 70's or something... and THAT one really sucked), but then I saw the trailer to the newest version and decided it looked pretty good. 

So, I went and saw it yesterday with my sister and I have to say... I loved it!


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2007)

It had some good reviews. May be one of the best Children and Family movies for 2007. A good start for the year.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't seen a topic on this movie yet. Which is a shame because it is such a good movie. Has anyone else seen it? If not You should run not walk to the nearest theater. It had me dropping a few tears, and I rarely shed a tear at a movie.


----------



## Brandt (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the movie. It was great, really. I remember having the book read to me a long time ago, but I completely forgot about it until the movie came out. After watching the movie, I remembered why it was such a good book, despite some changes here and there. Still, it's nice to see a movie like this. There's actually a _good_ story behind it, focusing on actual character development and all.

For me, it's one of the better movies this year (so far).


----------



## charliebar (Apr 17, 2007)

I read the book and cried like a baby. I was 10.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2007)

Most boring movie I have ever seen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 17, 2007)

Its rare to find a film directed to kids of that quality. All people will enjoy it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Most boring movie I have ever seen.



Then go watch RedLine and get out of my fucking thread.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I saw the movie and cried my poor little eyes out it was so sad my little sis had read the book and didn't warn me so she probably was the only dry eye in the theater.


----------



## Ash (Jun 18, 2007)

I just saw the movie and cried for pretty much an hour straight. I've never read the book so I went ahead and ordered it, like I normally do with the movies I like. I'm buying the movie too. It's seriously something else.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

My eyes watered up like a chick getting sexed in an H-manga


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 18, 2007)

So everyone cried? it's really THAT sad?


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 6, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> So everyone cried? it's really THAT sad?


It is that sad.

I cried too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

I watched this over at this asian girl's house I dated last year. From what I remember, it was pretty good. Of course, I was distracted by her furiously stroking my wang. It actually kind of hurt.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2008)

This movie is beautiful we watched it at school and just yesterd it came on TV

I love watching it so much

It's awesome


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

Definately a great film that was aimed for children. It was sad, but I didn't cry.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

It tricked me, when I saw the trailers I thought it was full of real magic and whatnot, and thought it was a happy movie. Then I saw it, and I cried


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> Definately a great film that was aimed for children. It was sad, but I didn't cry.



It was somewhat aimed at teens too 

Also yeah I didn't cry the first time I saw it well because I only saw part of it.. During class 

Although when I got home and saw the whole thing I nearly cried my eyes out


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

Kinda, but its main audience was for children and pre-teens. The material made it capable for all ages to enjoy it though.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a great movie, i almust cired. My mother could not stop crying! But a great movie! <3


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

Throughout most of the movie, I just thought it was okay. Reminded me of "Godzillas Revenge" in that I kept asking if the children were just schitzophrenic. But yeah, the ending was very powerful.....


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Throughout most of the movie, I just thought it was okay. Reminded me of "Godzillas Revenge" in that I kept asking if the children were just schitzophrenic. But yeah, the ending was very powerful.....



That's stupid. how the fuck can you compare it to Godzilla's revenge?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

Just in that the kids imagining things........in terms of quality, BOT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Godzillas Revenge, but that aspect always made me laugh. It's funnier in "Revenge" because the adults seem to suggest something is wrong with the boy. 

Anyway, my main issue with BOT was just that its not very original....I mean, Pans Labyrinth was basically the same thing. So was Narnia. Narnia was a fun, adventurous yet flawed kids flick, PL was a much darker story. Terabithia was a mix, while never achieving the great points of the other two films.

But once again, the ending was superb.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 29, 2008)

made me sad. ;_;


----------

